# Ein Sonnenbarsch mit Guppys?



## Alexius30 (19. Juni 2016)

Kann ich einen Sonnenbarsch mit Guppys Goldfischen und Regenbogenelritzen zusammengeben oder frisst der Sonnenbarsch die Kleinen Fischchens? ( Ich hatte zu viele Guppybabys im Aquarium und Habe mal ein paar in den Teich gesetzt. Sie leben schon ca. 2 Wochen im Teich. ) Es ist noch keiner gestorben!


----------



## smallfreak (19. Juni 2016)

Zusammengeben kannst Du die schon. Der __ Barsch nimmt gerne Lebendfutter. Bis zum Winter musst Du die Guppys sowieso verfüttert oder wieder heraus genommen haben. Winterfest sind die nicht, eigentlich für's tropische Süßwasser gedacht.

Wenn der Sonnenbarsch SEHR klein ist könnten die Elritzen überleben. Die Guppys haben vermutlich keine Chance.

Goldfische wahrscheinlich schon, die werden ja auch groß.

Es kommt natürlich immer auf das Größenverhältnis an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juni 2016)

Hi Pipsi,

junger Mann, hattest Du die alten Goldfische net abgegeben und wolltest keine mehr einsetzen weil der Teich dafür zu klein ist

kommt halt immer auf die Größe des Sonnenbarschs an.

mit 1jährigen Sonnenbarschen in der Größe hier ist es problemlos möglich

mit einem kapitalen Exemplar ab 25cm net mehr (leider sind die Bilder verschwunden, ist aber noch beim Lexiakeintrag beim gemeinen Sonnenbarsch vorhanden)


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Juni 2016)

Ok, Guppys kommen übern Winter in mein Schneckenbecken wo sie die letzten 2 Monate verbracht haben. Muss ich bei der Umsetzung irgendetwas beachten?


----------



## Ansaj (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo Pipsi,
bevor du daran denkst noch eine Fischart in deinen Teich zu setzen, überdenke doch mal bitte deinen Besatz. Es wurde in älteren Posts mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass der Teich zu klein für Goldfische ist und du hast behauptet sie alle abgegeben zu haben. Da hast du anscheinend ganz schön geflunkert. 
Warum willst du denn jetzt noch einen Fisch hinzusetzen, obwohl der Teich so schon überfüllt ist?
Und warum du die überzähligen Guppys in den Teich gesetzt hast, verstehe ich auch nicht. Dadurch verschiebt sich das Problem doch nur. Schneckenbecken hört sich nicht nach sonderlich viel Platz für die Guppys an. Verschenke die doch besser, anstatt immer mehr heranzuziehen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Juni 2016)

Hab meinem Freund schon ca. 20 geschenkt und einer Freundin von meiner Mutter ca. 15. Kennst du einen Trick das sich die Fische nicht so stark vermehren? Hab auch keinen einzigen Goldi mehr. Ein Freund von meinem Vater hat ein Biotop mit ca. 2000 Litern und Junggoldfische ca. 10 Stück. Er will mir welche geben.


----------



## jule (19. Juni 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Kann ich einen Sonnenbarsch mit Guppys Goldfischen und Regenbogenelritzen zusammengeben oder frisst der Sonnenbarsch die Kleinen........



Aber das hast du doch oben geschrieben.

Die Goldfische bleiben ja nicht so klein und ruck zuck sind es auch ein paar mehr... und dann... eine Idee wie man der Vermehrung entgegenwirken kann, wird dir hier keiner geben können.


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Juni 2016)

Ja weil wahrscheinlich 4-5 Goldfische hinein kommen und den Sonnenbarsch hab ich beim Hornbach gesehen und er hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Ansaj (19. Juni 2016)

Wo kommen 4-5 Goldfische hinein? Doch bitte nicht in deinen Teich. Der ist zu klein! Und du hast doch schon die Elritzen, wie es aussieht. Nur weil ein Bekannter von dir Goldfische in 2000 l hält, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das ok ist oder dass es den Fischen dort gut geht und es rechtfertigt auch nicht, dass du ihnen ähnlich schlechte Lebensverhältnisse zumuten willst.

Nur weil der Sonnenbarsch dir gefällt, kannst du ihn doch nicht einfach kaufen ohne zu überlegen, ob er in deinem Teich gut aufgehoben ist. Das ist ein Lebewesen und kein Gegenstand, den man sich nach optischen Gesichtpunkten aussucht.

Hier würde ich mir einfach wünschen, dass die Eltern mal einen Riegel davor schieben und nicht alles gut heißen.
Ganz ehrlich, ich fühle mich verarscht, Pipsi.

Ansaj


----------



## muh.gp (19. Juni 2016)

Sorry, mal eine Zwischenfrage... 5.000 Liter, 140 cm tief und zu klein für ein paar Goldfische? Leute, haltet doch mal den Ball flach. Und auch den Sonnenbarsch sehe ich keineswegs als Problem bei der Größe des Teichs. Ich habe in meinem Terrassenteich, bei rund 2.400 Litern zehn Goldfische und einen Sonnenbarsch. Die Werte sind top, das Wasser glasklar, die Fische gesund und Nachwuchs habe ich keinen einzigen mehr, seit der __ Barsch seine Runden zieht. Aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass ich meinen Fischen "schlechte Lebensverhältnisse zumute"... 

Also hebt den Zeigefinger nicht immer gleich. Pipsi beschäftigt sich mit dem Thema und berichtet hier, zumindest bis jetzt noch...


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

habe mir deinen Teich im anderen Thread angeschaut.. Augenweide ist derzeit ja nicht gerade, könnte man schon etwas aufpeppen 
Würde deinem kleinen "Einlauf" auch mehr Pflanzen gönnen.

Dieser Teich besitzt 5000 L? Welche Maße besitzt er?
Sehe es wie Holger, sollte der Teich wahrlich die geposteten Werte erfüllen. Sehe ich kein Problem darin 5 Goldfische und einen Sonnenbarsch zuhalten. Dieser sollte den Nachwuchs, in dem kleinen Teich, eigentlich recht gut in Schach halten.

Die Guppys kannst du natürlich über die warmen Sommermonate im Teich halten, ob Sie überleben, ist die andere Frage!


----------



## Ansaj (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo Holger,
5000 l dürfte nicht so ganz stimmen. Da gibt es viele Ungereimtheiten. Ich erinnere mich, dass wir in einem älteren Post mal weniger Volumen errechnet haben und die 5000 l sich auf einen Teich bezogen haben, den Pipsi bauen wollte. Genaueres müsste man in den alten Posts nachforschen.
Ich persönlich bin dafür Goldfischen möglichst viel Platz zu bieten, weil ihre Bedürfnisse oft verkannt werden. Ich würde meinen Goldfischen keine 5000 l zumuten, aber sie sind nunmal auch weitaus mehr Volumen gewohnt. Das muss halt jeder selber entscheiden und bei Pipsi sind ja anscheinend auch noch Elritzen im Teich. 
Ich muss zugeben, dass mir etwas die Pferde durchgegangen sind. Aber ich lese von Pipsi immer wieder Kommentare, die mir seltsam erscheinen und mich daran denken lassen, dass es sich um einen Troll handeln könnte.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## smallfreak (19. Juni 2016)

Also ich bin bei den Bildern auch nicht überzeugt dass in dem Teich wirklich 5m³ Wasser drin sind. Aber vielleicht ist der ja größer als es auf den Bildern aussieht.

Wenn man Fische einsetzen will, dann hat man normalerweise immer Jungtiere vor Augen. Dabei übersieht man leicht, dass die mit der Zeit oft ganz schön groß werden können wenn sie älter werden. Und das ist doch die Idee an der Sache, dass die in dem Teich lange leben. Das ist mit Hunden so, mit Fischen und wie man hört, gelegentlich auch mit Krokodilen. Man sollte sich immer zuerst vorstellen wie es aussieht, wenn das Lebewesen ausgewachsen seine volle Größe erreicht und wie das dann noch passt.

Die Guppys werden in dem Teich leben können, solange die Wassertemperatur nicht unter 16° fällt. Spätestens bei 10° musst Du mit Fischstäbchen rechnen. Also wenn die Temperaturen nachts regelmäßig unter 16° fällt müssen die Fische ins Haus. Besser schon vorher. Abgesehen davon sind das zähe kleine Tiere, lebhaft und vermehrungsfreudig.

Aber übertreib es nicht mit wasauchimmer Du in den Teich gibst. So groß ist der Tümpel nicht, dass Du für viele verschiedene Arten Lebensräume bereitstellen kannst. Das ist nur ein Gartenteich, kein Korallenriff.


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Juni 2016)

Für alle! Ich bekomme erst in einem Monat nach unserem Urlaub Fische. Die Guppys musste ich in den Teich setzen weil ich zu viele habe und das Aquariumwasser darunter leidet. Die Temperatur im Teich ist zwischen 22 und 18 Grad. ( Bis jetzt. Bei sehr heißen Tagen ca. 25 Grad. )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2016)

Hi Holger,

die Tiefe und Wasservolumen ist ja net das alleine entscheidende (die 1m Tiefenzone müßten, bei Fischen wie den Standartgoldfischformen für den Gartenteich die problemlos die 35-40cm erreichen auch auf 5-6qm2 vorhanden sein) sondern auch der andere vorhandene Platz. Ich z.B hab auch noch ein Gewässer mit 14.000l auf dem Grundstück. Trotz 8m Tiefe wärs für Goldfischhaltung völlig ungeeignet da der Durchmesser des Brunnenschachts nur 1,5m beträgt

Wenn Du die Beträge von Pipsi mal von Anfang an liest wirst Du lesen das der Teich im Frühjahr erst 10.000l hatte, dann 5000l und wieder ein paar Tage waren es dann 3000l (und er ihn dieses Jahr angeblich vergrößern wollte)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Leute, haltet doch mal den Ball flach. Und auch den Sonnenbarsch sehe ich keineswegs als Problem bei der Größe des Teichs. Ich habe in meinem Terrassenteich, bei rund 2.400 Litern zehn Goldfische und einen Sonnenbarsch. Die Werte sind top, das Wasser glasklar, die Fische gesund und Nachwuchs habe ich keinen einzigen mehr, seit der __ Barsch seine Runden zieht. Aber zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass ich meinen Fischen "schlechte Lebensverhältnisse zumute"...



und wie alt und groß sind die Goldfische?

MfG Frank


----------



## LotP (21. Juni 2016)

Ganz ehrlich - wie wär's denn statt dessen mit nem Raubfisch für's Aquarium, wenn die Guppys dort zu viele werden?

Weil der Teich wird ne Katastrophe...
Der Teich hat vllt 2-3.000l mehr auf keinen Fall. Und So wie er gemacht ist können die Goldis auch nicht alles davon ausnutzen.
Des weiteren fehlt die Kapillarsperre und Erde wird bei jedem Regen hineingespült, ich seh pipsi jetzt schon zum Baumarkt rennen um Algenmittel usw so holen...
Guppys haben einfach nix im Teich verloren. Zum Winter kriegt man da vllt die Hälfte raus - der Rest darf jämmerlich verrecken.

Sorry, aber so wie der Teich und die generelle Vorstellung von Teichen und Fischen ist kann das einfach nix werden.


----------



## muh.gp (21. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> und wie alt und groß sind die Goldfische?



Die Goldfische sind zwischen 15 und 20 cm groß, der Sonnenbarsch um die 20 cm. Der Teich läuft seit 2012 und ich hatte lediglich im ersten Jahr einen Ausfall, weil sich ein Fisch beim Ablaichen so verletzte, dass er nicht mehr zu retten war. Das Wasser ist klar, Algen habe ich seit zwei Jahren keine mehr, die Bepflanzung wächst sehr gut und die Fische fühlen sich augenscheinlich wohl. Auch vier Winter liefen (abgedeckt) absolut problemlos.

Anbei ein Bild von eben (Sorry für die Unordnung...):

 

Egal ob bei diesem Teich oder meinem Koiteich lautet für mich der erste Grundsatz immer, dass das Wasser passen muss, denn ich kann 5 Koi auf 20.000 Litern habe und die Werte sind nichts oder eben 20 Koi auf 10.000 Litern und das System läuft. Bitte die Zahlen symbolisch betrachten!!!!

Dafür betreibe ich einen gewissen, im Vergleich zu anderen vielleicht eher großen Aufwand, aber das macht mir nichts aus, denn ich liebe meine Teiche und meine Fische noch mehr! So meine Meinung, die keiner teilen muss, die ich aber bei mir praktiziere.

Noch ein Wort zu Pipsi: der Junge ist 15! Gut, dass ALLE, die hier den Finger heben gleich mit einem perfekten Gewässer in das Hobby gestartet sind...  Ach ja, Ironie...


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr schon mal mein Profil gelesen? Ich habe einen Oase Biotec 10 Filter der bis vor 3 Monaten noch in einem Teich mit 10.000l war. Und der Teich war glasklar obwohl mindestens 20 Goldfische darin geschwommen sind. Ich hab ihn jetzt seit einem Monat im Teich. Mein Teich ist auch glasklar und man sieht bis zum Grund. Ich habe auch keinerlei Chemische Mittel im Teich. Meine Pflanzen wachsen sehr schnell und sind sehr schön grün.  Bis jetzt ist auch keine einzige Alge im Teich. Es leben auch schon einige Wasserinsekten im Teich. ( Darunter __ Gelbrandkäfer, Wasserflöhe, Hüpferlinge, __ Rückenschwimmer, Schlammfliegenlarven, Zuckmückenlarven und leider auch ein __ Blutegel der mich gerne als Wirt benutzt. )
Noch eine Frage: Wer verwendet Chemische Mittel wie Algenvernichter...  im Teich?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2016)

Hi Holger,

15-20cm sind für 5 Jahre alte Goldfische (ich geh mal davon aus das die  2012 als 1jährige Jungtiere von 6-10cm reingekommen und das es keine Short-Bodys (Qualzuchtformen) sind) jedenfalls sehr klein

Bei deutlich zurückbleibendem Wachstum kann zumindest jeder Biologe drauf schließen das Fischen im Teich/Aquarium was net so recht paßt und sie deswegen von der Natur in ein biologisches Notprogramm namens Kümmerwuchs (Verbuttung) gedrückt werden - das ist das was Verkäufer auch immer meinen wenn sie sagen "5 Goldfische in nem 160l Becken geht problemlos, die Fische passen sich der Beckengröße an"

Pipsi ist zwar erst 15, aber heute hat man schließlich das WWW zur Verfügung um sich in sekundenschnelle Massen an Informationen heranzuholen - hat ja auch seit Januar on Mass Hinweise von Forumskollegen/-kolleginen bekommen die aber leider net angenommen werden.

Ich mußte damals vor 26 Jahren für meinen ersten Teich und auch die Aquarien noch auf sehr wenige verfügbare Bücher zurückgreifen und hab mich hauptsächlich per Beobachtung an Naturgegebenheiten wie den Teichen hier im Boga  und wegen Fischen und deren Lebensräumen an meiner damaligen Schulung zur Fischerreiprüfung orientiert. Hatte den ersten Teich damals auch schon größer angelegt als ursprünglich mal geplant - trotzdem gabs in Winter 1992 einen Totalverlust der Goldfische und Orfen da in dem 50qm2 Teich wegen ner 60cm Eisdicke nur noch sehr wenig an füssigem Wasser vorhanden blieb (hatte auch extra statt 80cm, wie in meinen damaligen Büchern zu lesen war, 1m Tiefe angelegt, aber halt auch nur auf 2qm2
Die 6 Goldfische und 6 Orfen waren übrigens meine einzigsten Fisch-Verluste die ich wegen teichlichen Baufehlern je verkraften mußte (die Verluste in Teich 2 und 3 als Reihersnacks, Ringelnattern, Füchsen und andere Fische sind als natürliche Auslese zu werten)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Frank, ich hab auch Goldfische die 10 Jahre alt sind und keine 20cm haben. Und andere haben halt 30cm.
Dabei rede ich von den ganz normalen nicht mal Shubunki oder Sarasa


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2016)

Hi Rene,

einige Fische bleiben kleiner, z.B weil sie als Jungtiere net genug Futter abbekamen, Gendefekte haben, Verletzungen/Krankheiten durchliefen und deswegen auch schon mal Wachstumsstörungen/-verzögerungen bekommen.

wenn allerdings 100% einer Fischart im Gewässer im Wachstum deutlichst hinter dem normalen Wachstumsdurchschnitt zurückbleiben liegt das eindeutig an Bedingungen die im Gewässer herrschen. Und in mehr als 90% liegt das bei Fischen in Gartenteichen/Aquarien an zu geringem Lebensraum

MfG Frank


----------



## laolamia (21. Juni 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> .  Bis jetzt ist auch keine einzige Alge im Teich.  im Teich?



ich setze all mein hab und gut dagegen


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Juni 2016)

Kannst ja kommen und dich überzeugen!!!


----------



## lotta (21. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Holger,
> 
> 15-20cm sind für 5 Jahre alte Goldfische (ich geh mal davon aus das die  2012 als 1jährige Jungtiere von 6-10cm reingekommen und das es keine Short-Bodys (Qualzuchtformen) sind) jedenfalls sehr klein
> 
> ...


Mein Teich hat auf Grund der Gegebenheiten leider auch nur gut 1m Tiefe,
aber mit einer flächendeckenden Styrodur Abdeckung und guter Belüftung,
überstehen meine Fische schon einige Winter komplett unbeschadet.
Vieles ist möglich, nichts ist absolut fest geschrieben, denke ich.
Die langjährige persönliche Erfahrung macht es.
Geben wir pipsi 1 doch die Chance, auf gute eigene Erfahrungen mit unserer Hilfe und all unserem Respekt für seine Bemühungen.

Alles Gute für Deinen Teich pipsi, genieße diese Oase.
Bine


----------



## pema (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo pipsi,
haste jetzt mal deine Teichmaße nachgemessen?
petra


----------



## muh.gp (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Frank,

zwei Dinge vorweg:

1. Wir werden wohl keinen gemeinsamen Konsens finden.
2. Du wirst mir den Spaß an meinen Teichen nicht nehmen.   

Ich wiederhole mich gerne. Meine Werte passen, ich mache Wasserwechsel und die Fische sind gesund und munter. Das sie konditionell in guter Form sind, wird für mich dadurch bewiesen, dass sie vier Winter ohne Probleme überlebt haben. Aber eines ist auch klar, ich füttere nicht auf Teufel komm raus und damit auf extremes Wachstum, sondern einfach auf Erhalt...

Die These mit dem Aquarium oder der Verbuttung kann ich so auch nicht stehen lassen. So mancher Züchter oder Händler zieht 30 oder 40 Koi in 5000 Litern groß und neben dem sehr guten Umfeld gibt es nur eine Komponente, die das Wachstum beeinflusst und das ist der Faktor Futter. So gibt es meines Wissens auch einen Versuch, bei dem ein Koi in einem sehr kleinen Becken bis in die Jumbo-Klasse gewachsen ist, da Wasser und Futter optimal waren. Natürlich heiße ich solche extremen Maßnahmen nicht gut, aber es widerlegt eben die Verbuttungstheorie...

Was die Biologen dazu sagen... ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Ich lebe in der Realität und nicht in wissenschaftlichen Theorien, die schon berufsbedingt das Optimum anstreben. Und jeder hier, der Fische nicht in über 100.000 Litern großen Teichen hält (du hast ja glücklicherweise den Platz für so ein Gewässer, wofür ich dich echt beneide), der braucht mir mit artgerecht gar nicht zu kommen, denn die meisten Teiche sind kopierte Einrichtungen, die mit der Natur nicht viel zu tun haben. Denn ohne das technische Zutun des Betreibers und damit Menschen wären diese Systeme namens Teich letztlich nicht überlebensfähig.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2016)

Hi Holger,

fakt ist jedenfalls:

jeder der Tiere unter nicht passenden Raumbedingungen hält behauptet schließlich den Tieren geht es prächtig, die Tiere haben alles, sind gesund und das was andere dazu sagen ist scheißegal

ich klinke mich hier nun aus, macht doch was ihr wollt und quetscht Goldfische, __ Störe, Koi ect. in nicht mal minimalst fischartgerechte Teichgrößen. Ihr wißt es ja eh alles besser als Fachleute. Leiden darunter müssen halt immer die Tiere auch wenn es Euch nichts ausmacht

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (22. Juni 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Und in mehr als 90% liegt das bei Fischen in Gartenteichen/Aquarien an zu geringem Lebensraum


Hallo Frank,
dann wären wir ja wieder bei der Aussage "Fische passen sich der Gewässergröße an"


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juni 2016)

Diskussionsende ohne Argumente... auch ein Weg...



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> fakt ist jedenfalls:
> 
> jeder der Tiere unter nicht passenden Raumbedingungen hält behauptet schließlich den Tieren geht es prächtig, die Tiere haben alles, sind gesund...



Und Sorry, aber das ist der augenscheinliche Eindruck, der mir ganz nebenbei erwähnt auch zwei Mal im Jahr durch den Tierarzt vor Ort bestätigt wird...


----------



## DbSam (22. Juni 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> dann wären wir ja wieder bei der Aussage "Fische passen sich der Gewässergröße an"



Hallo lollo,

Du kannst nicht einfach einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.
Die 90% beziehen sich auf den vorhergehenden Satz:


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wenn allerdings 100% einer Fischart im Gewässer im Wachstum deutlichst hinter dem normalen Wachstumsdurchschnitt zurückbleiben liegt das eindeutig an Bedingungen die im Gewässer herrschen. Und in mehr als 90% liegt das bei Fischen in Gartenteichen/Aquarien an zu geringem Lebensraum




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Juni 2016)

Holger danke für deine Unterstützung. Ich gebe dir voll und ganz recht. Dein Teich sieht auf den Fotos gut aus und ist natürlich. Die Fische kann man leider nicht so genau sehen. Kannst du bitte ein bar Fotos von den Goldfischen schicken. Vielleicht ist dann auch Frank überzeugt.


----------

